
The Wikipedia War over Kamala Harris's Race - edward
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/08/the-wikipedia-war-over-kamala-harris-race/615250/
======
dongvsascript
it's not a war over her race - it's one over what that race is called in
america. a black person in germany and an african-american are the same race.
that race is not "african-american." american is a nationality, not a race.

with nationality the question is, should she be called african-american. the
answer in my opinion is no. after several generations in a country, you are
now from that country. her dad was jamaican. his dad was jamaican. and so on
so forth. many generations back, the person came from africa. and after a few
generations in jamaica, i'd call them 'jamaicans.' the race of those jamaicans
is the black race.

spain colonized belgium a long time ago. then a spanish person starts a family
there. many generations later, a guy moves to america. is he spanish-american
now? of course not. he's clearly of belgian descent. just like harris is of
jamaican descent. in fact, he only speaks french or german. btw, the race of
spanish people is white - not spanish, not spanish-american. but hey, don't
let that stop us from calling white spanish people "latino" \- or latinX. like
mutantX the x-men b-side tv show. it's as offensive as calling the qatari and
qataria "cuttery." but we do that too. nukular.

the issue here, which is what's actually being fought on wikipedia despite
what that propaganda article falsely states, is that we mistakenly call all
blacks african-american. an issue europe (where i'm originally from) does not
have. heck, while living in france, I've observed annoying american tourists
call french blacks african-american. the issue here is being purposely dense
to serve a narrative and create an anger war, which the extremely bias article
is doing.

harris is black-indian, or black-asian if you don't pronounce your r. that is
her race.

now do we call black "african" just like we call white "caucasian?" that
indeed is a valid point. however adding the "-american" to it, and calling the
result a "race" makes that point unnecessary to debate, since the result is no
longer a race. i wonder if the white people and arab people from africa are
black too. i'm a white jew. I guess i'm african-american now too.

